

Free Kindle EBook – DIY VPN and Smart DNS - virtualjj

I put together an ebook using stuff scattered from the web and my own personal experience with modifying home routers and setting up VPN servers with Amazon AWS for streaming geo-blocked content from overseas.<p>It is free for the next 24 hours on Amazon:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;DIY-OVERSEAS-ONLINE-STREAMING-BOOK-ebook&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B00TPRSKBA<p>I&#x27;d like to get some feedback on how to improve it for the next edition so please check it out - I look forward to your constructive feedback!
======
silviu_istrate
Good and interesting book but why even consider DIY a Smart DNS when you have
very cheap solutions?

I'm using [https://www.simpletelly.com/](https://www.simpletelly.com/) and
they have a 2.5$ per mo. if you pay annually.

------
abloodywar
The 90s clipart cover is really off-putting...

~~~
virtualjj
Yeah...I've been feeling the same and will definitely invest more on the
cover. I paid a whole whopping five bucks at fiverr.com and got exactly what I
paid for. :(

------
mikecaron
That's going to be retro-cool in about 5 years...

